# ebay funnies...



## bobcycles (Feb 23, 2020)

Ebay lately more an outlet for comedy than serious bidding or buying...
here's one the comedy record books.

The 'restored' Panther costs much much more when "assembly is required".....
Maybe because you are also getting a "puzzle" _and_ a bicycle for one bid?  a twofer?
and NO you do not get the cheap chinese anniversary repop taillight for this price!!!  ....or pedals?
Lolz!!









						SCHWINN PANTHER 51 READY TO BUILD TANK RIMS SPRINGER RACK GRIPS BARS NECK  #1679  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SCHWINN PANTHER 51 READY TO BUILD TANK RIMS SPRINGER RACK GRIPS BARS NECK  #1679 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

Yah, ole Glen has entertained me for over 10 years now. Wonder why he quite building and selling clone Cruiser 5's.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 23, 2020)

had to go check google, I never noticed panthers were painted like that.  I just thought they had the scallops like my 46 DX

the rechromed rims were chromed over the pits. nice job.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 23, 2020)

The new lucky buyer can than find that all holes are filled with too much chrome and powder paint.  Rat tail file them all and let them rust!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2020)

This was my buddies green straight bar with tank, was a nice bike that Glenn bought at the last swapmeet I had down here!! Waste of a great original!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> This was my buddies green straight bar with tank, was a nice bike that Glenn bought at the last swapmeet I had down here!! Waste of a great original!




Oh crap, that's sad. Now it's a bike puzzle.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2020)

Will be for sale forever just like the blue pre-war that has been on eBay for 5 years...


----------



## JGG (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, it used to be a nice bike! If i knew this is what would have come from it i would have second guessed the sale. Oh well...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 24, 2020)

how sad for the bike that he did all that. what a goofball


----------



## 1motime (Feb 24, 2020)

What is worse?  Treating a good bike like that or just chopping it up for parts?


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 24, 2020)

1motime said:


> What is worse?  Treating a good bike like that or just chopping it up for parts?




Treating a good bike like that. At least if it was parted the parts might find their way to other OG paint bikes.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 24, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Treating a good bike like that. At least if it was parted the parts might find their way to other OG paint bikes.



But it was a good OG paint bike!  I don't get it............


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 25, 2020)

1motime said:


> But it was a good OG paint bike!  I don't get it............



been over to his house lots of times, he seems to find odd stuff and has helped me out from time to time, nice guy and likes to create things or customize when the original can't be found, good source for parts and enjoys helping.....


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2020)

Still sitting there in round #2. Better jump now before round #3 and a price hike.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 26, 2020)

.... no idea why it's not assembled and the price is so out of control


----------



## 5760rj (Feb 26, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> .... no idea why it's not assembled and the price is so out of control



cheaper to ship?


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 26, 2020)

5760rj said:


> been over to his house lots of times, he seems to find odd stuff and has helped me out from time to time, nice guy and likes to create things or customize when the original can't be found, good source for parts and enjoys helping.....



Been to his house in San Clemente numerous times also and gotten some cool stuff from him! Has loootttsss of time on his hands to create stuff like the smashed pipe fender bombs and cool reflector things!!


----------

